# Stomach tightening or clenching



## olivetree83

Hey ladies, 

I am curious if any of you feel this from time to time. It's normally only when I'm in bed or getting up in the morning and stretching. 

When I roll over it feels like my stomach tightens up a lot. Then it goes away. It's almost like a feeling like I'm sucking in really hard but it does it on it's own. When getting up out of bed I also sometimes feel like I need to tighten my stomach muscles. I don't know what this is. 

I know it isn't round ligament pain and I'm pretty sure it isn't braxton hicks yet. Sometimes it happens when I straighten my legs out to stretch them because they get sore and cramped up just while I lay and sleep.So when I stretch my legs out my stomach will also tighten and sort of "stretch".

I'm sorry it's so hard to explain. I will bring it up to my doctor on Wednesday but I just wasn't sure if anybody else felt this tightening sensation and knew what it might be already.


----------



## olivetree83

Anybody?


----------



## hellywelly

i know exactly what you mean - i get it most of the time. this is my sensation - even as I sit here now typing to you I sometimes feel like I am breathing in to look thinner but my tummy is doing it all on its own - I hope this makes sense let me know x


----------



## olivetree83

hellywelly said:


> i know exactly what you mean - i get it most of the time. this is my sensation - even as I sit here now typing to you I sometimes feel like I am breathing in to look thinner but my tummy is doing it all on its own - I hope this makes sense let me know x

oh my gosh you are a saint! I do the same thing at work. I don't even realize I'm doing it until I breathe out and let my stomach go. 

It isn't painful by any means it's just noticable enough (especially when I stretch out at night) that I wonder if I'm putting too much tension on my uterus or what the heck is really going on. I can't control it. 

Thank you for responding! :hugs:


----------



## Johns Girl

I get the exact same thing! It's funny when I'm lying in bed my tummy turns into a big lump but only on my left! I'm assuming that is where baby is lying. I love this feeling. :D


----------



## hellywelly

hey ladies - guess what - we are all around the same weeks pregnant - lol - its amazing coming on here just to get piece of mind isn't it lol xxxx


----------



## olivetree83

Yes it really is, I've had this since I found out I was pregnant. It's almost like my legs and stomach are all tight and clenched up while I sleep so when I stretch it sort of clenches and shakes a little bit (same with my legs). Have you ever experienced that or just the "sucking in" feeling?

I only notice it more now because my belly is nice and round (quite big too, yikes!) so you can feel that clenching feeling a lot more now because it's hard to suck your tummy in!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Yup...Im getting the same thing!


----------



## grandbleu

I've noticed this since about 10 weeks...I still get it but not as much anymore and now I actually feel our baby kicking about. I thought it was pretty cool but I'm glad I'm not the only one as well.


----------



## olivetree83

For me it isn't a pleasant or a painful feeling. It's just a tightening or clenching sensation. It just feels like my muscles are overworked and worn out. So if I stretch them out or give them any attention they tighten and shake for a split second. 

When I'm changing positions in bed my stomach will do it all on it's own. I have no idea what it is but I'm glad that other's feel it. Makes it seem "normal" and not just something I'm dealing with.


----------



## JDG

Hi,

I've never posted on here before as I tend to just lurk for quickness but felt I had to reply to this as I know exactly what you mean and, after searching the internet, can't find any explanation for it!

I am 23+5 wks and have been getting that feeling for about a month now.

It's only ever when I'm in bed and turning around. I'm too big now to roll from my left side to my right side without stopping onto my back half-way through and it's when I turn onto my back I get it - it's like my stomach muscles and leg muscles tightening up, my legs go completely rigid (as if I was having an electric shock type thing) and I have no control over it! It lasts for about 5 seconds and isn't painful or uncomfortable - just weird. I was planning to ask my midwife about it at my appointment next Monday but will be interested to hear what your Doctor says about it on Wednesday! Jx


----------



## DMS

i think its called braxton hicks contractions???????????????


----------



## olivetree83

JDG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've never posted on here before as I tend to just lurk for quickness but felt I had to reply to this as I know exactly what you mean and, after searching the internet, can't find any explanation for it!
> 
> I am 23+5 wks and have been getting that feeling for about a month now.
> 
> It's only ever when I'm in bed and turning around. I'm too big now to roll from my left side to my right side without stopping onto my back half-way through and it's when I turn onto my back I get it - it's like my stomach muscles and leg muscles tightening up, my legs go completely rigid (as if I was having an electric shock type thing) and I have no control over it! It lasts for about 5 seconds and isn't painful or uncomfortable - just weird. I was planning to ask my midwife about it at my appointment next Monday but will be interested to hear what your Doctor says about it on Wednesday! Jx


Yup, yup, yup! That's exactly what it is, when I'm rolling from side to side. I've found that holding my stomach while I turn keeps it from happening. (sometimes) And then this morning while I was struggling to get out of bed I had the urge to suck in and even though I didn't want to my stomach went ahead and sucked in. So weird! 

So glad I'm not the only one-really happy that I'm getting responses at all to be honest. I thought no one would understand. :flower:


----------



## olivetree83

DMS said:


> i think its called braxton hicks contractions???????????????

I dont know if it's that or not. I'm not thinking so but I guess it could be, but it isn't like it makes my stomach super hard which is what braxton hicks do.

Your stomach clenches and becomes hard as a rock and then it loosens. I don't know if that's what it is. Definitely be asking my doctor.


----------



## JDG

olivetree83 said:


> JDG said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've never posted on here before as I tend to just lurk for quickness but felt I had to reply to this as I know exactly what you mean and, after searching the internet, can't find any explanation for it!
> 
> I am 23+5 wks and have been getting that feeling for about a month now.
> 
> It's only ever when I'm in bed and turning around. I'm too big now to roll from my left side to my right side without stopping onto my back half-way through and it's when I turn onto my back I get it - it's like my stomach muscles and leg muscles tightening up, my legs go completely rigid (as if I was having an electric shock type thing) and I have no control over it! It lasts for about 5 seconds and isn't painful or uncomfortable - just weird. I was planning to ask my midwife about it at my appointment next Monday but will be interested to hear what your Doctor says about it on Wednesday! Jx
> 
> 
> Yup, yup, yup! That's exactly what it is, when I'm rolling from side to side. I've found that holding my stomach while I turn keeps it from happening. (sometimes) And then this morning while I was struggling to get out of bed I had the urge to suck in and even though I didn't want to my stomach went ahead and sucked in. So weird!
> 
> So glad I'm not the only one-really happy that I'm getting responses at all to be honest. I thought no one would understand. :flower:Click to expand...

So glad it's not just me! Tried holding my stomach but my legs still go tight and rigid! You'll need to update with what your Doctor says about it! Jx


----------



## olivetree83

I will :)


----------



## puddycats

ive been gettin it for the past week, tends to be when i know ive moved to much and need to rest, im at midwife tomo so ill let u know what she says xx


----------



## Gemmalou81

I get it too! But when I'm standing up, walking not laying down. I think its when my baby turns round x


----------



## hellywelly

im getting exactly the same feelings, i feel like after i have had the baby my tummy will feel toned lol - thats it - i feel like i have done loads of sit ups and i have just got that next day feeling after a big work out lol xxxx


----------



## pip7890

This is happening to me too, but I've assumed they're just Braxton Hicks.

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/braxtonhicks/

Pip x


----------



## kellyb

Wow, thanks for the info on Braxton Hicks--I had no idea they could start happening this early (around 19 weeks). I've been having some weird sensations too, similar to what many of you are describing (granted, it's tough to describe them).

1. For a couple nights I was having that odd hardening in my uterus area. It almost felt like the babies skull was pushed right up against my abdomen wall. I only felt it once one night, but it went away after a moment, so when I woke up I thought I dreamed it. But then the next night, it happened again, a few times, in different spots. Again, it only got tight for maybe a minute, then loosened up. I chalked it up to some kind of weird gas??? Hasn't happened again, that I've noticed.

2. I've felt the tightening of my ab muscles, like I've overstrained, and am about to pull the muscle, or even like I've overstretched it. So weird! Granted, when I do arch my back to stretch my tummy, it feels so good; I'm just worried about overstretching.

3. Finally, I've also noticed that I'm holding in my stomach for no apparent reason. When I notice, I let it out, but I can't for the life of me figure out why I'm holding it in. I guess I kind of figured that maybe I was in that habit pre-pregnancy.


----------



## Sunnyfluffbum

Hi Olivetree,
Oh man, I have been experiencing the exactly the same thing. It only happens after sleeping (sitting up as I can't sleep long laying down) and if I stretch my legs or hips, my belly spontaneously contracts as though I am sucking it in and it is really really strong! I am thinking i need to stop sleeping sitting up but that would mean I can only sleep 2 hours a night! I've asked doctors and osteo's and everyone and NO one can help. Please can you tell me what the outcome was for you??????


----------



## Sunnyfluffbum

olivetree83 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am curious if any of you feel this from time to time. It's normally only when I'm in bed or getting up in the morning and stretching.
> 
> When I roll over it feels like my stomach tightens up a lot. Then it goes away. It's almost like a feeling like I'm sucking in really hard but it does it on it's own. When getting up out of bed I also sometimes feel like I need to tighten my stomach muscles. I don't know what this is.
> 
> I know it isn't round ligament pain and I'm pretty sure it isn't braxton hicks yet. Sometimes it happens when I straighten my legs out to stretch them because they get sore and cramped up just while I lay and sleep.So when I stretch my legs out my stomach will also tighten and sort of "stretch".
> 
> I'm sorry it's so hard to explain. I will bring it up to my doctor on Wednesday but I just wasn't sure if anybody else felt this tightening sensation and knew what it might be already.

Oh man, I have been experiencing the exactly the same thing. It only happens after sleeping (sitting up as I can't sleep long laying down) and if I stretch my legs or hips, my belly spontaneously contracts as though I am sucking it in and it is really really strong! I am thinking i need to stop sleeping sitting up but that would mean I can only sleep 2 hours a night! I've asked doctors and osteo's and everyone and NO one can help. Please can you tell me what the outcome was for you??????


----------



## Powell130

kellyb said:


> Wow, thanks for the info on Braxton Hicks--I had no idea they could start happening this early (around 19 weeks). I've been having some weird sensations too, similar to what many of you are describing (granted, it's tough to describe them).
> 
> 1. For a couple nights I was having that odd hardening in my uterus area. It almost felt like the babies skull was pushed right up against my abdomen wall. I only felt it once one night, but it went away after a moment, so when I woke up I thought I dreamed it. But then the next night, it happened again, a few times, in different spots. Again, it only got tight for maybe a minute, then loosened up. I chalked it up to some kind of weird gas??? Hasn't happened again, that I've noticed.
> 
> 2. I've felt the tightening of my ab muscles, like I've overstrained, and am about to pull the muscle, or even like I've overstretched it. So weird! Granted, when I do arch my back to stretch my tummy, it feels so good; I'm just worried about overstretching.
> 
> 3. Finally, I've also noticed that I'm holding in my stomach for no apparent reason. When I notice, I let it out, but I can't for the life of me figure out why I'm holding it in. I guess I kind of figured that maybe I was in that habit pre-pregnancy.

I always find myself holding my stomach in! :shrug: no clue why lol


----------

